# 510 pin



## Ryan Baxter (11/5/21)

Hi all I know this may be a long shot but dose anyone know where I can get a hold of a standard 510 pin for the btfc rda as I was given one with a squank pin but I don't have a squank mod

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/5/21)

Ryan Baxter said:


> Hi all I know this may be a long shot but dose anyone know where I can get a hold of a standard 510 pin for the btfc rda as I was given one with a squank pin but I don't have a squank mod
> 
> Thanks


Block it off with a toothpick in the meantime.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ryan Baxter (11/5/21)

Resistance said:


> Block it off with a toothpick in the meantime.


Was thinking of using solder to block it off?


----------



## blujeenz (11/5/21)

Ryan Baxter said:


> Was thinking of using solder to block it off?


Nah, you dont want lead in contact with your juice.
Most silicone sealers are ruled out because of the acetic acid cure.
Maybe aquarium safe silicone, usually if its safe for fish it should be okay for us.
Brazing would be to fiddly on such a small part.
Seems like wood aka toothpick is your best bet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

